# Porthcurno car park



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello Everyone

We are off down to Cornwall on wednesday, going near watergate bay until Sunday and then off down to Trevedra farm in Sennen for two weeks. Does anyone know if there is a height restriction on the Porthcuurno car park. I've been lots of times but when we were tuggers and cannot remember if there is a height restriction!

Many thanks

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I was there in May and although I arrived by car I do not recall a height barrier. I guess you know that the better route with a motorhome is via the A30 almost to Lands End and then take the "B" road to Porthcurno, especially if you want to avoid Treen Hill. The food in the Logan Rock has improved, had a good meal in there in May and providing it is not too busy you can park a motorhome in their car park. Have a good trip.

peedee

ps you can definitely park in the Minack Theatre car park!


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Peedee

Thanks for the info, we are staying in sennen so will be coming from Lands end direction, I always use a shortcut but that was in the car so I suppose I'll have to go back down the A30 towards Penzance then turn off to Porthcurno. I know the car park gets busy so was planning on getting there early but like you say I can always use the Minack theatre car park although it is a bit a slog down the hill with the beach gear. Anyway hopefully the weather is picking up so time to get my body board ready!

Cheers 

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

psychology said:


> Hi Peedee
> 
> Thanks for the info, we are staying in sennen so will be coming from Lands end direction, I always use a shortcut but that was in the car so I suppose I'll have to go back down the A30 towards Penzance then turn off to Porthcurno.
> Cheers
> Russell


No, from Sennen turn towards Lands End, go past the First and Last, don't take the next turning (perhaps the short cut you refer to) but take the next 
just before you get to Lands End. The road doubles back on itself so it will be a sharp left turn or if your coming from Lands End it is almost straight on off the A30!.

peedee


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Ahh thanks Peedee I know the way you mean.

Russell


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Was down there in April for a family party and took our Hymer to Porthcurno. No height restriction on main car park - we were going up to Minack but chickened out on risk of meeting something on the hairpin bends on the way up! Silly really as have done much worse in Europe.

Went via Treen Hill - only real problem is meeting things coming the other way in narrow bits but August could be a bit busier than April so I would come in from Lands End which is wide enough pretty much all the way.

Give my regards to the place - view from Minack back over Porthcurno on a sunny day is perfection to me.

Brian


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

babyrhino said:


> Give my regards to the place - view from Minack back over Porthcurno on a sunny day is perfection to me.
> 
> Brian


I agree Brian, there is no better view in the world!

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Coaches go up to the Minack Brian and if you did Treen Hill then the trip up to the Minack should have been easy :wink: Do not go past the Minack turning though it is very narrow beyond and down to St leven and even a car can have problems turning round at the dead end. There is a small car park at the end but really only suitable for cars. To save my sanity and nerves I usually tow my car down when I visit.

peedee


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Peedee

I know - just chickened out - this from someone who did the Gorge du Verdon dodgy side without batting an eyelid and has negotiated various mountain passes all over Europe.

I think the problem this time was that I already had knowledge.

Did get forcibly reminded by Di that, not only did she have to walk up the steep hill but the parking was free at the top - won't make that mistake again!

Sorry if this has gone off topic a bit but the place is just so perfect.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

psychology said:


> I agree Brian, there is no better view in the world!
> Russell


and you might even see >these< while you are there.
peedee


----------

